# Se (dativo)



## pauloPOA

Hola,

Me gustaría saber si el uso del pronombre *"se"* está correcto en la expresión abajo? (la leí ayer en la web de Terra Chile).

_"Un grupo de osos mata y *se* come a dos hombres en Rusia"_

No soy fluente en Español, pero entiendo el Castellano de España, de Uruguay y de Argentina. He leído el libro "Las Travesuras de La Niña Mala", de Mario Vargas Llosa y estoy leyendo "La Casa de los Espíritus", de Isabel Allende. Creo que he entendido un 90% de lo primero y estoy entendiendo un 95% del segundo. Suelo leer casi todos los dias periodicos on-line de Uruguai, Argentina y Chile.

Pero, lo que siempre me confunde es el tema del *dativo* en Español, ya que no hay similar en Português de Brasil. 

Gracias a todos,


----------



## coquis14

Binvenido Paulo Gaúcho
Si , la frase es correcta.No se bien que es lo que te genera la duda.
Saludos


----------



## pauloPOA

coquis14 said:


> Binvenido Paulo Gaúcho
> Si , la frase es correcta.No se bien que es lo que te genera la duda.
> Saludos



Gracias, coquis. 

Bueno, my duda está en el "se". En Português, la frase seria así: "Um grupo de ursos mata e come dois homens, na Rússia."

Como he dicho antes, este uso del "se" no tiene equivalente en Português. Me causa cierta confusión frases como "se lo agradezco", etc.  Por eso es que he pedido recomendaciones de sitios para aprender sobre el dativo en Español.


----------



## Tagarela

Hola,

Por que o se é obrigatório na frase em espanhol? Não poderia ser apenas _Un grupo de osos mata y come a dos hombres en Rusia?

_Gracias

Hasta pronto.:


----------



## coquis14

pauloPOA said:


> Gracias, coquis.
> 
> Bueno, myi duda está en el "se". En Portuguêés, la frase sería así: "Um grupo de ursos mata e come dois homens, na Rússia."
> 
> Como he dicho antes, este uso del "se" no tiene equivalente en Português. Me causa cierta confusión frases como "se lo agradezco", etc. Por eso es que he pedido recomendaciones de sitios para aprender sobre el dativo en Español.


A verdade eu não posso instruí-lo nisso , mas esclareço para você que no espanhol também e possível essa estrutura:_Un grupo de osos mata y *se *come a dos hombres en Rusia.Fiz algumas correções no seu texto._
Saludos


----------



## pauloPOA

coquis14 said:


> A verdade eu não posso instruí-lo nisso , mas esclareço para você que no espanhol também e possível essa estrutura:_Un grupo de osos mata y *se *come a dos hombres en Rusia.Fiz algumas correções no seu texto._
> Saludos



Hay diferencias semánticas en las dos formas de la frase? 

Me parece que ese tipo de frases con el "se" es más común en Chile y en el Perú, pero no tanto en Argentina y en Uruguay. Estoy correcto?

(gracias por las correcciones)

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

pauloPOA said:


> Hay diferencias semánticas en las dos formas de la frase?
> 
> Me parece que ese tipo de frases con el "se" es más común en Chile y en el Perú, pero no tanto en Argentina y en Uruguay. Estoy correcto?
> 
> (gracias por las correcciones)
> 
> Saludos,


Diría que sí hay diferencia , aunque no estoy muy seguro ,al quitarle el "se" a la frase parecería que se está habando de dos hechos distintos , es como decir que los "osos" hicieron una cosa y después tiempo más tarde otra.Con el "se" en el medio se entiende que los osos atacaron y comieron personas en el mismo acto.Con respecto a la otra pregunta es un *no* , de hecho por una cuestión de "latitud" argentinos , uruguayos y chilenos coincidimos en la gramática regularmente.
Saludos


----------



## pauloPOA

coquis14 said:


> Diría que sí hay diferencia , aunque no estoy muy seguro ,al quitarle el "se" a la frase parecería que se está habando de dos hechos distintos , es como decir que los "osos" hicieron una cosa y después tiempo más tarde otra.Con el "se" en el medio se entiende que los osos atacaron y comieron personas en el mismo acto.



Muchas gracias, coquis, ahora *se* me está aclarando el tema. (creo que al final estoy aprendiendo...)

A quienes estén interesados, he encontrado un sitio muy bueno acerca de gramática española, para hablantes del portugués brasileño. Enviar mensaje privado, ya que no puedo todavía poner enlaces aquí.


----------



## Vanda

Paulo, dê uma olhada nos nossos recursos. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=197661

enlace sugerido por Paulo.


----------



## Carfer

'_Comerse_' é um verbo pronominal em espanhol, mas não em português. Realmente, a nós soa-nos estranho, mas é assim. Também há muitos que o são em português, mas não em espanhol (_'passar-se_'/'_pasar_', por exemplo), de forma que os falantes de espanhol têm dificuldades semelhentes com o português.


----------



## ceballos

Pasarse ou passar-se não seria um bom exemplo disso já que o temos em espanhol embora se calhar usado noutras situações.
Ex: La tortilla está buena pero me pasé con la sal.
Se pasó toda la noche esperándola.
Com o verbo ficar acontece também quando se refere ao estado de ánimo e com ir.
Fiquei triste quando foste embora= Me quedé triste cuando te fuiste


----------



## Carfer

Pois é verdade, ceballos. Só estava a pensar em acepções como 'Qué pasa?"


----------



## gvergara

Olá, gostaria de voltar a este tema, uma vez que me perguntei se em português se emprega em determinados contextos o "dativo aspectual". Infelizmente, não é um tema que compreenda bem, mas acho que tem a ver com a ênfase que se pode acrescentar a uma ação que envolve substantivos contáveis (_*Me *leí un libro completo en la mañana, ¿*Te *vas a fumar un cigarro?, *Se *comió dos panqueques, _ver este enlace). Em todos esses casos é possível suprimi-lo, mas na verdade é muito comum empregá-lo. Minha pergunta á: Não tem nada de semelhante em português?


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Olá, gostaria de voltar a este tema, uma vez que me perguntei se em português se emprega em determinados contextos o "dativo aspectual". Infelizmente, não é um tema que compreenda bem, mas acho que tem a ver com a ênfase que se pode acrescentar a uma ação que envolve substantivos contáveis (_*Me *leí un libro completo en la mañana, ¿*Te *vas a fumar un cigarro?, *Se *comió dos panqueques, _ver este enlace). Em todos esses casos é possível suprimi-lo, mas na verdade é muito comum empregá-lo. Minha pergunta á: Não tem nada de semelhante em português?



Creio que há um ou outro verbo com o qual é possível usar um dativo de interesse, mas são casos raros em número e muito pouco frequentes no uso. Que me ocorra, de momento, só encontro um exemplo: _'Comprei-me um livro/um presente'_, etc. em que o dativo sublinha que foi para mim próprio que o comprei, não para outrem (sendo uma e outra coisa possível). Não temos nada de semelhante ao dativo de interesse espanhol em frases como '_me comí un bocadillo_, '_me ví una película'_ ou '_me leí un libro_'. Construções idênticas em português soam aberrantes, até porque damos por adquirido que não é necessário sublinhar que se como uma sanduíche, vejo um filme ou leio um livro não é certamente para terceiros que o faço, só pode ser para mim próprio.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil, particularmente em São Paulo, há o uso eventual de frases desse tipo (se é que entendi do que se trata), muitas vezes "caricaturizadas" como típicas de São Paulo, e atribuídas à grande concentração de descendentes de italianos.

Não me vai voltar tarde, hein!
Você está me saindo uma boa bisca!
Eu me fiz um vestido lindo para a festa. (caricatural, não me lembro de ter ouvido alguém falar assim, fora dos programas de humor, mas é possível)


----------

